# Cheat Meals. Your Favourites and Your Thoughts!



## Bambino (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello! First post here.. Read a ton of stuff for and against cheat meals, cheat days in some instances. So what are everyones thoughts? How often when cutting if any at all of course. If you do what are your favourite cheat meals? Mine has to be Pizza every 10 days


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a cheat meal every Friday night at the trafford centre, Tripple whopper from burger King, coke n fries, for me just one meal is enough, when i eat rubbish all day i feel like ive ruined the hard work and effort that ive put in in the week, just my preference pal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

KFC Chicken (least I still get protein).

Ho god I want one now ffs.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Once a week whether I was bulking or cutting.

Indian takeaway: Tikka Massala, Pilau Rice, Keema Naan, Poppadums, Onion Bhaji, and a chana daal.

Now im carb backloading i've found my cravings for cheat meals has significantly reduced.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Aliking10 said:


> Once a week whether I was bulking or cutting.
> 
> Indian takeaway: Tikka Massala, Pilau Rice, Keema Naan, Poppadums, Onion Bhaji, and a chana daal.
> 
> Now im carb backloading i've found my cravings for cheat meals has significantly reduced.


Shouldnt of got involved in this, that sounds awesome, mouths watering.lol

Stay strong!!!


----------



## Bambino (Aug 5, 2014)

TBH I say 10 days it doesn't always work like that. Seeing the girlfriend eat what she wants at the weekend I tend to have a munch  And I feel terrible after eating anything not in my diet!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Different ways of applying it for different people.

One thing I will say is I think the key for them to work is that you have to EARN them. I don't agree with having them from week 1 on a diet. For them to work, certain metabolic processes have to have kicked in first..


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

ice cream all the way, or 32oz beef steak  with chips


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Flexible dieting and you don't need "cheats"


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Sat night is usually cheat night for me, takeaway, sweets & alchohol! I barely eat anything sat afternoon to try and balance it out but I probably still go over daily calories!


----------



## angilonit (Aug 7, 2014)

No offense guys :thumb: . My favs. Eat them like once, twice a week.



Also


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Pah. I've never really been into the whole cheat meal thing...


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

kristina said:


> Pah. I've never really been into the whole cheat meal thing...


Exactly. It's very silly. When has cheating ever been a good thing?

Moderation and consistency is key.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

angilonit said:


> No offense guys :thumb: . My favs. Eat them like once, twice a week.
> 
> View attachment 156141


Where in Istanbul can I find these?!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Cheesecake.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Venom said:


> Exactly. It's very silly. When has cheating ever been a good thing?


Nothing silly about carb backloading


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Nothing silly about carb backloading


Since when is a "cheat" the same as a carb refeed?

99% of the time it's an excuse to binge and have a very high fat intake.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Bambino said:


> Hello! First post here.. Read a ton of stuff for and against cheat meals, cheat days in some instances. So what are everyones thoughts? How often when cutting if any at all of course. If you do what are your favourite cheat meals? Mine has to be Pizza every 10 days


I tried cutting 3 months ago, didnt like seeing my abs so started eating like a horny angry grizzly bear, ordered 2 L pizzas to work yesterday people were looking like  Mine?? Mine?

They got told No and watched me inhale both.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Flexible dieting and you don't need "cheats"


This ^

I don't do cheat meals - I just work what I want to eat into my target macros.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Clean eaters - please give this a read, it might open you up to flexible dieting 

http://www.biolayne.com/news/guest-biolayne-blog-post-how-to-recover-from-clean-eating-by-mike-samuels/


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Shawrie said:


> I have a cheat meal every Friday night at the trafford centre, Tripple whopper from burger King, coke n fries, *for me just one meal is enough, when i eat rubbish all day i feel like ive ruined the hard work and effort that ive put in in the week*, just my preference pal.


I feel exactly the same after just one small square of chocolate, im on holiday next week eating **** most of the week so il no doubt feel like a funking fat mess when I come back training again :lol:

Anyway back on point favorite cheat meal is the BBQ chicken calzone, 8 mozzarella cheese dippers with garlic mayo and a tub of ben n jerries baked Alaska washed down with a bottle of coke, all from my local takeaway


----------



## criticalx (Jan 29, 2014)

angilonit said:


> No offense guys :thumb: . My favs. Eat them like once, twice a week.
> 
> View attachment 156140
> 
> ...


I WANT THIS NOW.....


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> This ^
> 
> I don't do cheat meals - I just work what I want to eat into my target macros.


I dunno why but ive just never been able to do this, personally I feel better and find it easier to stick to eating clean but that's just my personal preference  the feeling better bit might very well just be a placebo but if It makes me feel better then why the hell not


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

kristina said:


> Pah. I've never really been into the whole cheat meal thing...


Envious. I could live on pasta, chicken, beef, rice and veg happily most of the time, but I doubt I could go a whole month without my fix of greasy takeaway pizza. Mmm, Dominos...


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm with @gearchange.

CHEEEEEEEESECAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

sgtsniff said:


> I'm with @gearchange.
> 
> CHEEEEEEEESECAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE.


I am able to make most meals fit within my macros with a little adjustment in diet,but a cheesecake is just too much naughty.I say if you are going to cheat ,might as well make it worthwhile.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Venom said:


> Since when is a "cheat" the same as a carb refeed?
> 
> 99% of the time it's an excuse to binge and have a very high fat intake.


Define "cheat". A cheat falls quite easily in the sugary category, in which case it will fit nicely into carb backloading.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Anyone know of a really good cheat that doesn't bloat you to buggery.

Getting tired of feeling fat when I refeed.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

AlexB18 said:


> I dunno why but ive just never been able to do this, personally I feel better and find it easier to stick to eating clean but that's just my personal preference  the feeling better bit might very well just be a placebo but if It makes me feel better then why the hell not


It works for me because my general diet is really good - I don't particularly like sweet or salty stuff, and my usual lunch that I take to work is tuna & egg salad with loads of raw veggies, so I'm eating clean(ish) by default.

So if the Missus wants to go for a curry on Friday night, I'll go and eat what I please - even of I'm on a cut. It's not going to make a significant difference to my weekly calories, and if it does it's nothing that an hour on the bike won't fix.

A nice evening out enjoying good food with the family is too valuable to ruin thinking about your abs.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Wasn't a "cheat" meal either! :thumb:


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> It works for me because my general diet is really good - I don't particularly like sweet or salty stuff, and my usual lunch that I take to work is tuna & egg salad with loads of raw veggies, so I'm eating clean(ish) by default.
> 
> So if the Missus wants to go for a curry on Friday night, I'll go and eat what I please - even of I'm on a cut. It's not going to make a significant difference to my weekly calories, and if it does it's nothing that an hour on the bike won't fix.
> 
> *A nice evening out enjoying good food with the family is too valuable to ruin thinking about your abs*.


Oh aye couldn't agree more with that, though im quite lucky my mrs understands why I do this so she will be alright if I sit down for tea with something different to her, I still cook both meals though, also another reason I track everything and eat clean etc is I just don't trust myself to eat within my means without counting everything, I just cant do it :lol:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

AlexB18 said:


> I feel exactly the same after just one small square of chocolate, im on holiday next week eating **** most of the week so il no doubt feel like a funking fat mess when I come back training again :lol:
> 
> Anyway back on point favorite cheat meal is the BBQ chicken calzone, 8 mozzarella cheese dippers with garlic mayo and a tub of ben n jerries baked Alaska washed down with a bottle of coke, all from my local takeaway


Can i just point out that i no longer eat rubbish all day.lol


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

AlexB18 said:


> im quite lucky my mrs understands why I do this so she will be alright if I sit down for tea with something different to her


I can't be doing with that either. On workdays, I come home & sit down to whatever she's cooked. She cooks good food, and she's quite happy to give me smaller portions if I'm on a cut or bigger if I'm on a bulk. She's used to me sometimes looking at my plate as she's serving up and quickly rustling up a couple of scrambled eggs to go on top if I don't think there's quite enough - but that's as far as it goes.

The approach works. When I'm on a cut, I dial in a 6-900 deficit, and I drop 3lb every 2 weeks


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I like to eat junk, so I'd sooner do 7+ hours of cardio per week and eat plenty of sh!te than eat clean and do minimal cardio!


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

dallas said:


> Ho god I want one now ffs.


Yip me too a boneless bucket mmmmm


----------



## angilonit (Aug 7, 2014)

silverzx said:


> Where in Istanbul can I find these?!


Take look at links mate  .

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g293974-d2682844-Reviews-Burger_House-Istanbul.html

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g293974-d3369257-Reviews-Dukkan_Burger-Istanbul.html

I recommend this one.

http://www.mekanist.net/istanbul/restoran/dukkan-burger-bebek


----------

